# Happy Iron Man Day!



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I wanted to say for the record that Iron Man is now out there on Blu-ray and DVD. I got mine  

It's possibly the most anticiapted BD title of this summer's crop of blockbusters. 

Now, I can't wait to get home and watch. Yes, I got the two-disc edition, of course.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought the special edition one they have at Target. It is only 2 bucks more than Amazon so not too bad.:clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I so agree, There has not been any good movie releases for over a month and a half so I have been waiting for this one. It looks to me that there will be at least one good release every week for a while now:clap:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, leading up to DK
I didn't go see any of these so I'm looking forward to the next few months on the PJ...as it has been horrible the last few months as far as releases.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I picked up the Godfather films on BD - great movies but I wouldn't recommend buying them on Blu-ray. Blu brings nothing to the films. They're great films on DVD. 

Iron Man was very enjoyable. The sub was almost non-stop. Had some friends over to watch it. I have a headache from the sub.... or maybe it was the martinis. 

Hey... how else do you watch a movie with Tony Stark!?!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought this today too. First DVD I've bought since Transformers. Awesome movie! Great sound, this is my new favorite for sound demos. Even when Iron Man closes the door to his car, the house shakes :bigsmile:


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

The first copy of Ironman(Ultimate 2-Disc edition) I got on bluray was defective so was the second. I e-mailed sony thinking that it was a firmware issue but to my suprise it was not, the original batch of disc sent out has atleast two defects, the first is that the disc won,t play in some sony Players the other is that the audio track contains a signal that will cause some receivers to switch to DRC on night listening mode.This is a copy of the email I got from sony as well as a post from another source. 


"This is a two-disc set, the movie disc has problems in some sony blu-ray players. either the disc freezes in some parts, or the disc won't load at all.

also, the trueHD audio track automatically flags for dynamic range compression (DRC) with certain audio receivers (mostly onkyo and denon models).

paramount is asking retailers to return what was already sent out, and the studio is shipping a new batch of discs."

 ----------- **** --------------
Thank you for contacting Sony Support.

I'm sorry you're experiencing difficulty with your Sony Blu-ray player that does not play certain discs. I have provided a link* with the information to troubleshoot if the Blu-ray Disc (BD) player cannot read or play a disc:

http://www.kb.sony.com/selfservice/documentLink.do?externalId=C1001161

*You may be asked to enable or allow the link to work.

Note: As the software distribution company is aware of the error. I suggest that you return the BD media to the retail or rental store for a replacement. 

Thank you for choosing Sony.

The Sony Email Response Team
C623


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is interesting news, I have not watched my copy yet but just contacted my local Blockbuster and they have not been notified about this. Do you know if this is a north American wide issue?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just watched Iron man on my new Samsung BD-p1500 which I just got today and the movie played fine except for one little hiccup about half way through the movie but it was quick and painless. True HD played fine on my Pioneer Elite so for my first interaction with BD it was great.


----------

